# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  Aqua do Pippo

## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Estou a projectar um novo sistema.
O velhinho 'Sindrome do aquário desleixado' já leva cerca de 8 anos...
Muitos erros de principiante ainda hoje se mantêm..

De modo que existe consenso, vontade e alguma disponibilidade dentro do meu porto de abrigo (resumindo, lá em casa!) de dar este passo.
Os objectivos apresentados lá em casa, são o de reduzir barulho e reduzir alguma luz que ilumina o es+aço envolvente do aquário.
Neste momento estou na fase de estudo orçamental.

Detalhes, após ouvir algumas opiniões recentes, as quais agradeço desde já - 'Rui Manuel Gaspar', 'António A Silva' e 'Nuno Rodrigues'.



#1. Aquário 
80cm de frente x 70cm de fundo x H40-45cm, ou seja, acabo por ter sensivemente a mesma litragem do meu actual sistema (200L), mas com uma outra versatilidade a nível de layout.
Queda/retorno de água, 'Bean Animal' com a ajuda do Rui.

#2. Estrutura
Em ferro, varão quadrado de 30mm
Tratamento superficial: Anodizado
Cor: preto, pintado à pistola
Altura da estrutura: 100cm
Nota: Aquelas 2 barras na horizontal, irão ser colocadas acerca de 10cm acima do solo, de modo a facilitar a limpeza da sump.

Tenho já orçamentos para o item #1 e #2.
Então o que falta?

Para completar o orçamento 'base', está a faltar a forra da estrutura.
Já escutei algumas ideias.

Pontos-chave: 
dobradiças? não obrigado... de alguma forma ou de outra acabam sempre por enferrujar...
acrilico... de alguma forma ou de outra acaba por empenar...

Ideias:
Colocar calhas, de forma a que sejam possível colocar portas de correr. Parece-me bem...
A grande questão, é como aplicar estas calhas... de forma a que a forra não fique muito saliente da estrutura...
Vidro fumado? ou Polipropileno preto?

Método clic-clac... aqueles acessórios que se usa muito nos móveis Hi-Fi... mas é necessário imans... de forma a segurar em 4 pontos os 'painéis' da forra.

Ideias precisam-se! de forma a que comece a finalizar encomendas no início de Setembro.
Qualquer sugestão será bem vinda.

Muito obrigado
Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------

